# Found some funny breeding videos



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Some guy...guessing viet posted these on utube. Loving his accent.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLl9eJEj7iFy38gpyHzZpD6-Qh-p5O2Kyi


----------

